# Firefly



## dblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Was cancelled because of you. You suck.


----------



## FireFly (Feb 22, 2013)

I am still here!


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

Still flying.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2013)

OP - I apologize, I didn't know about the show at the time!  I swear!  I was in middle school!

Of course if this thread is about Firefly the poster then ignore my previous statement.  And keep on flying.


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> OP - I apologize, I didn't know about the show at the time!  I swear!  I was in middle school!
> 
> Of course if this thread is about Firefly the poster then ignore my previous statement.  And keep on flying.



This thread is about the greatest television series to ever air.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2013)

dblack said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > OP - I apologize, I didn't know about the show at the time!  I swear!  I was in middle school!
> ...



Then I wish I could rep you a thousand times.  Have you seen the semi-reunion on syfy from earlier this year?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3Q3pdj9p6yI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Feb 23, 2013)

Must give more rep!


----------



## editec (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, I enjoyed that show, too.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Really?  That good huh.  Have not seen it myself but I am going to have to watch it now.  All the good shows end far to early.  I, for one, was pissed at the end to SGU.  That was an awesome show and was ended far to early.


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Really?  That good huh.  Have not seen it myself but I am going to have to watch it now.  All the good shows end far to early.  I, for one, was pissed at the end to SGU.  That was an awesome show and was ended far to early.



Indeed. Check out Firefly. I suspect it's cancellation (even ten years on) will piss you off as well.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 23, 2013)

Loved the show. And the movie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 23, 2013)

dblack said:


> Was cancelled because of you. You suck.



Actually, it was cancelled because the Fox Network ran the episodes out of sequence, so they made less sense, they didn't promote the show properly and they put it in a crappy time slot. 

I think what happened is that they went to Joss Whedon and said, "Give us another Buffy", and Joss came back with this weird space show that had Chinese-speaking Cowboys in it, and they said, "What the fuck?"  

It was a great show, and it is an acquired taste.

Pretty much like _Futurama_ and their sorry attempt to ressurrect _Doctor Who_, Fox shouldn't be trusted with any Science Fiction franchise.


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Was cancelled because of you. You suck.
> ...



Nope - it was you Joe. Fess up. It's all your fault.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 23, 2013)

dblack said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Well, I'll admit, when it was on, I didn't waste time trying to figure out where Fox was putting it this week.  I think of the original ten episodes they bothered to air, I did watch maybe 8 of them in their first run.  

When Sci-Fi ran them in the proper order with the 4 unaired episodes put back into the mix, it made a lot more sense as a series.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 23, 2013)

I will shoulder some of the blame. I did not watch it when it originally aired, but on DVD. Wish the show had continued and the movie never would have had to happen.


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I knew it was you! 

But, yeah - they set it up to fail. No point dwelling. Except on Friday nights when dblack has been drinking.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 23, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> I will shoulder some of the blame. I did not watch it when it originally aired, but on DVD. Wish the show had continued and the movie never would have had to happen.



But that was the problem, I think.  

I did watch them when the originally aired, but the decisions Fox made in the order they were run really actually did hurt the show.  For instance, the two-hour pilot which pretty much set up all the characters wasn't run until the show was already slated to be cancelled. instead they wrote a "second pilot" which didn't have a lot of the set-up material in establishing who the characters were and what their relationships were.  

This was a critical mistake in promoting the show and helping it develop its fan base.  

Other episodes, like the second appearance of the Saffron Character, weren't aired, so the nice setup of the first time the character was introduced didn't get the payoff.


----------



## konradv (Feb 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Pretty much like _Futurama_ and their sorry attempt to ressurrect _Doctor Who_, Fox shouldn't be trusted with any Science Fiction franchise.



I don't know.  _Fox and Friends_ has had quite the extended run.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 23, 2013)

I now know what I'm going to do this weekend...dust off the Firefly DVDs and watch them with my 13 year old. Thanks, man!


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I will shoulder some of the blame. I did not watch it when it originally aired, but on DVD. Wish the show had continued and the movie never would have had to happen.
> ...



My shameful secret is the source of much deep-seated guilt: I didn't watch the broadcasts at all - I downloaded the eps the night after they aired and watched them with my sons on our computer. I was, and still am, an avowed TV hater and couldn't subject myself to the interruptions and brain-fuckage that is broadcast television.

I dunno, it's not like we were a Neilson family, but ...

After all these years I think Joss Whedon must shoulder most of the blame - for ever thinking a series like Firefly might fit in Fox's line-up in the first place. He, and all of us fans, would have been much better served on one of the cable networks, where they seem to be willing to play the 'long game' and let quality shows develop.


----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, a couple of the actors made out pretty good.

Castle. Suits.

Oh yeah, remember the gal on Castle in her vampire role in one of the series where I guy worked for a museum that had every artifact in the history of the world? {Lord, but I wish I could remember the name of it!]


----------



## PredFan (Feb 23, 2013)

longknife said:


> Well, a couple of the actors made out pretty good.
> 
> Castle. Suits.
> 
> Oh yeah, remember the gal on Castle in her vampire role in one of the series where I guy worked for a museum that had every artifact in the history of the world? {Lord, but I wish I could remember the name of it!]



Warehouse 13?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 23, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Really?  That good huh.  Have not seen it myself but I am going to have to watch it now.  All the good shows end far to early.  I, for one, was pissed at the end to SGU.  That was an awesome show and was ended far to early.


If you have Netflix, you can put the entire series in your instant queue.


----------



## hoosier88 (Feb 23, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Was cancelled because of you. You suck.
> ...




Yah, they also let *Fringe* lapse.  It was an interesting show, but I got more out of it by getting the DVD sets from the library.  (Plus, it was hard to watch during supper - Mrs. didn't like all the dissections, etc.  Plus you can turn on the captions & rewatch key scenes.  V. enjoyable, I recommend it.  Dr. Bishop was a hoot!)


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 23, 2013)

hoosier88 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Fringe was awesome.  They did not keep focus as much as I would have liked and the end was suspect but it was a good show.

They are getting rare these days.  It is hard to find a quality shoe that is worth the time.  The worst part is that the companies usually fuck them up and cancel them prematurely.


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 23, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You best not be fibbing, or ill cuss at you in an odd mix of Chinese.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 23, 2013)

Far and away the best sci-fi space programs....
Out of Curiosity when did it first air on FOX?


----------



## Missourian (Feb 23, 2013)

Fantastic show...lousy name.

I didn't watch it on tv...fell in love with the movie and went back and watched the series on netflix,  then bought the DVDs,  wore them out,  now re-watch them on Hulu Plus.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 23, 2013)

Desperado said:


> Far and away the best sci-fi space programs....
> Out of Curiosity when did it first air on FOX?



*_cough cough* _Farscape *_cough cough_*


----------



## dblack (Feb 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Far and away the best sci-fi space programs....
> ...



You won't catch me badmouthing Farscape. Another great series.  But, for me at least, Firefly was special.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 23, 2013)

Firefly was special...it's a shame it lasted only half a season.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Far and away the best sci-fi space programs....
> ...



Farscape was pretty damn good.  I enjoyed SGU more though and Farscape actually had its time.  The ending was not as good as it could have been but it was given the time that it deserved and was not overly rushed.  SG-1 on the other hand, excellent show with one of the worst endings that has ever been handed to a sci-fi show.  Disgusting.


----------



## Missourian (Mar 4, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



I haven't watched SGU or Caprica or the new Battlestar Galactica, or the new V yet...but they are on my list.

I just bought Falling Skies and Haven on DVD so,  we'll see how that goes.

I'm almost afraid to watch new series on TV due to cancellation.

I really enjoyed The River and Terra Nova...both cancelled...and Zero Hour was cancelled after only three episodes.  The networks are screwing themselves IMO.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 4, 2013)

Missourian said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Wow I did not know that Zero Hour was cancelled. That is a shame since the show was getting better with each episode.   Networks are not giving a series time to catch on anymore.  Either they are an immediate hit or they are cancelled.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 4, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Yup it happened a couple of months ago.  Everyone but Inara I think was there for a panel and a backstage interview.  Everyone mentioned that they'd like to revisit the universe (including Josh Whedon) but I doubt if it will ever happen.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2013)

Missourian said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I watched SG-1 intermitently... just couldn't get into it. 

I watched the first few episodes of BSG, but frankly, they used the same names and settings as the awful "Mormons in Space" 1970's series, and I just couldn't take it seriously.  

I did watch the New V, which wasn't bad, but they left us hanging.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 11, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Really?  That good huh.  Have not seen it myself but I am going to have to watch it now.  All the good shows end far to early.  I, for one, was pissed at the end to SGU.  That was an awesome show and was ended far to early.



I was upset they didn't really end it.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 11, 2013)

FA_Q2 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Are you talking about the way the series of SG1 ended, or are you including The Ark of Truth DVD which effectively ended the series?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2013)

I finished Larry Niven's Ringworld novel today...I discovered what may be the origins of the companion guild.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2013)

Missourian said:


> I finished Larry Niven's Ringworld novel today...I discovered what may be the origins of the companion guild.



I'm sorry.  

That wasn't that good of a book, really.  The sequels were worse.


----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I finished Larry Niven's Ringworld novel today...I discovered what may be the origins of the companion guild.
> ...


\

II read all of them but was too young to realize how bad they were.


----------

